# Driveways and material supply yards



## DanMcPhate (Aug 26, 2015)

Good morning all. I've been enjoying reading through the site!

My question is this. Where is the best place to purchase driveway material? I am remodeling(having it done) a house to sell, and it's down to purchasing the crushed concrete for the driveway. I can have it delivered by dump truck, but that's REALLY expensive. Here, they like to bill a big price and include "free installation" with it.

"Dude, I ONLY need it delivered! I'll spread it myself if you just drop the "stuff" off...what's the price for that?"

And they all want the whole cookie...

I would rather load up my flatbed and cart it myself a few yards at a time. Based on weight, I can carry around 3 yards at a time, and I need 16 or so.The excavator can pull it down and the tractor can do the spreading. 

BUT>>>where is the best place to get crushed concrete? Is that something a concrete yard sells? There is one near the project, but I've yet to roll in and ask. If so, do they have the habit of selling to general public yahoos like me with flatbeds and tarps?

I've shopped the dirt yards all over and they are sky high as well...

Any ideas?

Dan


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dan,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I have a sand pit not far from me that I call for topsoil, clay, sand, etc. I'm pretty sure I called them to deliver crushed concrete (its been a long time ago). They know where to get crushed concrete and their prices are reasonable. They deliver by 14 CY truckloads. They do not spread it other than moving the truck forward as the load is dumping.

I also picked up a couple yards concrete gravel on a trailer one time from a place that poured concrete items (their gravel was too fine - leaked through the gaps in the trailer floor). I think gravel that small will not stay put in a driveway?

There has to be a place in your area that crushes concrete. That would be the place to go for a few yards. I know of a place not too far away that has a big pile of crushed concrete and piles of concrete pieces remaining to be crushed.


----------

